# Help my baby sulcata has eye infection



## Caden Estrada (Sep 3, 2016)

Can I use human eye drops for her


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

The quick answer is yes, however, I'm pretty sure that isn't an eye infection.

The first sign of something wrong with a baby tortoise's care is swollen shut eyes. Please post a picture of your baby's habitat, let us know what you offer to eat and tell us the type of lights you're using.


----------



## Caden Estrada (Sep 3, 2016)

I have a uvb light and a heat light it's dark purple but is good for heat I give them lettus and they love that but sparkels the small one never opens his eyes


----------



## Caden Estrada (Sep 3, 2016)

And there is another baby b grade sulcata tortoise and he is doing fine


----------



## cupcake1674 (Sep 3, 2016)

I would like to know as well. We have the same situation with our redfoot babies. One is thriving and the other is struggling. They are on the same table with the same lights for each. Outside in SW Florida so the humidity is always high and we have a fogger for extra humidity. Our smaller one has stopped eating and we have to syringe feed him to strengthen back up


----------



## Caden Estrada (Sep 3, 2016)

Yup I spend lodes of time with them but sparkels the small one doesn't open his eyes but my other one sparkey he play full I'm worried


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 3, 2016)

Two things to check out:

1. Your UVB Bulb
If it is the compact coil type that looks like a low energy light bulb, then I suggest that you turn it off immediately and leave it off for a few days. 

These bulbs can sometimes cause eye problems in tortoises. Not all torts are affected, but this is a quick and easy way to see if yours is. You should see improvement in a few days if this is the problem. 

2. You appear to be keeping your torts as a pair. 
Torts are solitary creatures. They don't need, want or particularly like friends. Another tort is simply competition for food and space. Bullying is common and can be mental or physical. Your tort may be showing signs of stress and I recommend that you separate them.


----------



## Caden Estrada (Sep 3, 2016)

Ok thx


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2016)

cupcake1674 said:


> I would like to know as well. We have the same situation with our redfoot babies. One is thriving and the other is struggling. They are on the same table with the same lights for each. Outside in SW Florida so the humidity is always high and we have a fogger for extra humidity. Our smaller one has stopped eating and we have to syringe feed him to strengthen back up



RF tortoises and Sulcata tortoises are not the same care. What works for the sulcata baby might not be the same answer for your RF baby. I suggest you make your own thread either in the "health" section or in the "Redfoot" section.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2016)

It looks like the lights are on top of a screen, so it may not be the light causing the problem. Screens block out a good portion of the beneficial UVB rays.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 3, 2016)

Can they both get in and out of that water bowl ?
The little one in particular will struggle, especially if the big one is using it.
the little one is possible dehydrated.
Soak it daily for 15 to 20 minutes..
A cheap, shallow, terracotta plant saucer or similar, big enough for a tort to soak in and sunk into the substrate is preferable.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2016)

Please set the smaller sulcata up in a small hospital tank. Make it so the overall temperature for the whole tank is 85F degrees. A 10 gallon aquarium works well as a hospital tank. Give him a hiding place and a UVB light. Give him moist substrate and keep it moist.

Soak this baby in warm water daily for at least a half hour.


----------



## Caden Estrada (Sep 3, 2016)

I cleaned and his eyes opened and I cleaned out the gunk


----------



## Caden Estrada (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Caden Estrada (Sep 3, 2016)

And they can get in and out


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 3, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 3, 2016)

Caden Estrada said:


> View attachment 185688
> View attachment 185689


A cute tort. 

His/her eye looks fine now, right?


----------



## Caden Estrada (Sep 3, 2016)

They look ok


----------

